# Solved: Cannot map a network drive



## jw1496 (Aug 6, 2006)

I installed a freecom 200Gb USB drive on my winXP computer, divided it into two roughly equal partitions formatted with NTFS. I created a folder in one of the partitions and shared it on my home network. A few days ago I could map this network drive from other computers in my workgroup and it worked fine, but today, from both winxp and win2k pro machines I get the error message

The mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred:
Not enough server storage is available to process this command.​
Other shared folders on the host machine C: drive are accessible OK, its just this new USB drive that's giving the problem.

What's changed? Why did it work when I last tried to map the drive - I guess about 15th Sept. - and not today?

Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

The mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred:
Not enough server storage is available to process this command.

The solution should be to make more storage space available. I am not really sure on how to do this but we have experts here that should be able to help but you would have to ask to have this thread moved to Networking. Just click on the little triangle in the upper right corner and ask a moderator to move this thread and you will get much better service there.

Have a good day


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

This might help:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q126401/


----------



## jw1496 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bob,

Thanks for the quick reply but I'm not sure its relevant. The microsoft page refers to windows NT and says that the problem was fixed in version 3.51

So is this going to help with machines using win2kpro and winXP?

By the way, I wondered if some sort of memmory leak was causing the problem since it used to work and then stopped. But I've tried doing it immediately after a reboot (of all machines involved) and it still doesn't want to work.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Check the event viewer. On the XP computer, in the Event Viewer / System log, there will be the following error:

The server's configuration parameter "irpstacksize" is too small for the server to use a local device. 

Start Regedit 
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters 
Edit the IRPStackSize 
Give it a value of 15 
Reboot the computer


----------



## jw1496 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bob,

It took me a few minutes to do that.

All was as you described except that it didn't work when I created the IRPStackSize key and set it to 15. However, adjusting its value to 18 did the trick.

So thanks very much.

I still don't understand why sharing the drive worked to start with but later would not. It doesn't really matter to a pragmatist I suppose but it bugs me not to know the full story.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Times I have seen that happen were related to Norton products.

Glad the information got you on your way.


----------



## jw1496 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm not knowingly using any Norton product.

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's just the only time I ran into it. But certainly may not be the only time it can happen.

So glad the information got you on your way.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Out of curiosity, do you have all service packs installed on both operating systems?

BTW, you can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


----------



## jw1496 (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, all machines are fully up to date.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Alrighty then, there went that theory  Thanks for marking the thread solved


----------

